

Apple ban on Flappy Bird clones? Don't tell Slappy Shark or Floppy Penguin - oneeyedpigeon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/17/flappy-bird-clones-apple-google

======
oneeyedpigeon
Been waiting for this. Hopefully, they'll go after King.com and Zynga next.

